
World's priciest cities for expats revealed - evandijk70
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-36587681
======
pliftkl
I have to confess I'm a lot surprised that Luanda and Kinshasa are on the
list. If you'd asked me to pick what I thought were the top 10, I wouldn't
have thought to put any African cities on the list. I'd have expected expat
costs to map closely to GDP plus some factor for housing costs of being in
major cities.

